# vending machine gun safe



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

helluva idea! searching CL now!


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=160268934


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like a cool idea. You could set it up so when you hit the Coke button a 12g shell rolls out.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

now im thinking...still like the old coke machine best..


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

easyeriq said:


> Sounds like a cool idea. You could set it up so when you hit the Coke button a 12g shell rolls out.


dispense a shot and a shotshell..


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

foxcat said:


> I was going through Craig's List last night and saw an ad for a pop machine that had been converted to a gun safe. All the guts were removed and boards and carpet were installed so guns and ammo could be stored securely. The more I think about it, the better idea it seems to be: cheap
> ($100-200 for a nonfuntioning unit), it locks, it is waterproof, it is heavy and hard for robbers to steal, and it doesnt look like a gun safe.
> 
> I did a search here on AT for 'vending machine gun safe', but got zero hits. So, to all of you DIYers, has anyone converted a pop machine into a gun safe? Any drawbacks that you can think of?


only draw back I can think of is that it might not be fire proof. Other than that its a great idea


----------



## swebs (Mar 26, 2008)

Good idea. I work for a vending company so will have to check it out. We have a warehouse full of vending machines.


----------



## eraser5 (Aug 30, 2006)

So if I insert about 2500 quarters can I get a Colt .45 ACP to drop out of the chute?


----------



## mamachay (Nov 30, 2004)

*Eletrical CT cabinet*

I used an electrical CT cabinet we had left over from a job. Aluminum cabinet large enough to store long guns, lockable, and doesn't look out of place in my utility room. Even says on the door: Eletrical metering section, no fuses inside, do not break seal.
Keeps eyes and fingers out,and best yet, a burgular would never think of lookin in there, but not fire proof. Perfect for it's intended purpose! Freebee......


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

I would think MOST "non safe" safes arent going to be fireproof. But I love the idea.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

i would think that if i had a house fire my guns would be the last thing i worried about, i would keep important papers and such elsewhere, more about keeping safe and away from kids and theifs, just my thoughts..


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

do it and let me know how it turns out! id love to see pics when done!


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a volunteer firefighter and have fought plenty of fires, 90% of the time the guns in a fireproof safe get steamed when we spray water on the safe causing the guns to rapidly rust from the heat that they were exposed to.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

F.C.Hunter said:


> I'm a volunteer firefighter and have fought plenty of fires, 90% of the time the guns in a fireproof safe get steamed when we spray water on the safe causing the guns to rapidly rust from the heat that they were exposed to.


what he said

the safes are not fire proof, the are fire rated:

ie... X°F for X amount of minutes/hours, most are rated for only a couple hours

So if the fire doesnt damage them just from the slow backing, the water used to put the fire out might.

I think the pop can machine/safe is an AWESOME idea

you should set up one button (or maybe have to press a couple buttons) to dispense a pistol in case of emergency


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

I was also thinking that not being fireproof would be a major drawback, but interesting to know that fire-rated does not really equal fireproof. I had no idea. This is starting to sound like a good summer project. Only problem is, it would be hard to keep a secret because I think it is so awesome!
If any of you guys build one before me, post it up so we can all look at it!


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

You could add dry wall to the interior to improve the fire rating plus it won't add a bunch of weight.


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

$50! yeehaw!


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Looks like a neat project*

I gotta see this thing when it's done!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

*Vending gun safe.*

What an awesome idea, that would look badass. Great ideas guys.

:smile_red_bike:


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

The worst thing I have ever done on AT is visit this forum and the Classifieds. Every time I open a post it costs me money. ukey: Now I want to sell my gun safe and buy one just cause they are way cool!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Jul 12, 2009)

that is gonna be an awsome g-safe man but have to agree with the drywall idea.I would line all the walls top to bottom with double layers of it before i framed the racks and shelfs.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

if i were wanting to fireproof things i would personally use aerogel although im sure its freaking expensive as all get out. Stuff is pretty darn amazing though.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

Bowhunt160's said:


> The worst thing I have ever done on AT is visit this forum and the Classifieds. Every time I open a post it costs me money. ukey: Now I want to sell my gun safe and buy one just cause they are way cool!!! :darkbeer:


I'll second that.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

This is the worst thread ever!!!




















Just because I'm spending my time at work looking for an old pop machine instead of working.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Dude you can take it to Pawn Stars when you get done!!! Rick would LOVE that!!

That is awesome!!


----------



## Archer E (Apr 14, 2010)

What a great Idea.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

*Crazy Idea*

Keep the condensor wired, and pluged in. Set the temp to 110f. Fire proff the plug. Now if there is a fire and the safe gets hot the fridgeration turns on keeping your guns cool.....lol

:darkbeer:


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Keep the condensor wired, and pluged in. Set the temp to 110f. Fire proff the plug. Now if there is a fire and the safe gets hot the fridgeration turns on keeping your guns cool.....lol
> 
> :darkbeer:


lol


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

*nice idea*

That is going to be very cool...I am going to need a bigger house


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a good idea using vending machines. Maybe not very fireproof but wonder if a criminal would think about looking in their for a gun.


----------



## Sparty (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Great.....another project that will make my wife shake her head. But it would be one of the neatest gun safes around.

Great idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanksv (Apr 13, 2009)

My dad had a fire at his business when I was a kid. After the fire was out my brother and I broke into the old coke machine with a pick axe. All the money was in good shape and the cans of soda tasted fine after we washed the smoke residue off of them. I think these pop machines might be insulated and can withstand a fair amount of heat.


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

i stripped my machine last night. there was about 3" of fiberglass insulation top, bottom, sides and all. i'll be putting a couple layers of sheetrock in there to replace it. 

side note... the compressor was still charged... it would have probably fired up if i'd plugged it in!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

724wd said:


> i stripped my machine last night. there was about 3" of fiberglass insulation top, bottom, sides and all. i'll be putting a couple layers of sheetrock in there to replace it.
> 
> side note... the compressor was still charged... it would have probably fired up if i'd plugged it in!


How are you going to attach the sheetrock, liquid nails? Or is there another layer on the inside you could put self tapping screws through?


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I've also heard of using an old upright freezer as a gun safe too. Probably would need a different lock on there as keys are a dime a dozen.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

like eveyone mentioned not being fireproof, it also will not be able to keep thieves out like a real gun safe would.
fort knoxx safes did a video of people breaking into cheaper gun safes & in minutes they were in....a pop machine that'll even take less time to break into.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Although the idea sounds neat, I would opt for the real thing. 
No to discourage anyone but, the real ones are fire-rated, waterproof (yes some models seal up in the heat to be waterproof) and burglar proof (some are guaranteed against break-in) for a reason.

I have actually seen a real Firesafe that was pulled outta a house after the 2nd floor fell in on it. House burnt down to the basement before fire dept showed up to flood the basement and what was left of the house but, we were hunting with the same rifle and shotguns the next fall. :darkbeer:


----------



## firewood (Sep 25, 2008)

*Pop machine*

I think I'd re-do the inside w/drywall and carpet, run a golden-rod into it and put it in the garage...I'd leave a few guns in it and keep most of them in the house gunsafe anyway...but it would be unique and safe...install any locking device you want...would look good next to the fridge w/a beer keg in it...


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

of course a real safe is best, but this will be better than what i have now! at least there is the disguise factor...

and as to attaching the sheetrock, yeah, i figured on gluing it in. with two or three layers, then the plywood screwed to the original mounts, it wont go anywhere.


----------



## 6969hunter9876 (Dec 22, 2007)

*here we go*

ok just got mine for $50. will start to break it down in a couple of days. can't wait. will upload pics when done. (side note) frist project that the wife was all for.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

*Coolest Idea I have seen*

OK, this is one of the coolest idea's that I have ever seen... I am stoked
to see what some of you guys come up with. I may be in the market for
a macine myself soon...... Awesome thread.


----------



## indeeptreble (Apr 25, 2009)

I think thats an awesome idea. I am curently using an old school locker but like the coke cooler idea better


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

i would want to set up so that a few of the buttons still worked for pop or beer so that if someone did break in and they hit a button they would think it was too heavy to take filled with pop. or something like that....maybe i just want one that is half beer machine half gun safe.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

most theives around here are druggies probably try to get the change out of it and find guns 
not such a great idea for discouraging them to break into it


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it's a good idea, especially for people with no safe at all.

I like to hear all you guys saying "pop" machine. I grew up in Ohio calling it pop. I have been in Maine for 20 years and they call it soda up here.

Kev
<><


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh man I can't wait I'm picking up my Pepsi machine tonight:darkbeer:


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

tat2 said:


> like everyone mentioned not being fireproof, it also will not be able to keep thieves out like a real gun safe would.
> fort knox safes did a video of people breaking into cheaper gun safes & in minutes they were in....a pop machine that'll even take less time to break into.


i take it you ve never been around vending machines !
i work for a vending company and this is an awesome idea !
i m going to do it and post pics 
but as far it getting broke to , our machines have been broke into on video before and with heavy tools took a MINUINUM of 15 minutes !
and with just a crowbar 30+ so if there in my house that long messing with it i feel sorry for them


----------



## mongoosesnipe (Apr 3, 2009)

the fire proofing in gunsafe comes from gypsum ie drywall you could easily add drywall to the inside and have a fire rated equivalent


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

bambieslayer said:


> most theives around here are druggies probably try to get the change out of it and find guns
> not such a great idea for discouraging them to break into it


same thing back home in WA and in MO; 
Meth heads don't care, they would try to steal the soda and trade it for dope.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

1Badboy said:


> i take it you ve never been around vending machines !
> i work for a vending company and this is an awesome idea !
> i m going to do it and post pics
> but as far it getting broke to , our machines have been broke into on video before and with heavy tools took a MINUINUM of 15 minutes !
> and with just a crowbar 30+ so if there in my house that long messing with it i feel sorry for them



really 
maybe those people trying to break into them were complete idiots or so high they cant think straight & figure out the simple methods to break into something or the tools needed to do so.
I know I could break into a pop machine in no time & I wouldnt be one of those illprepared folks either if I was a criminal, & I'm not a criminal!!

take a look at these videos, now IF you're telling me a pop machine is just as good ? if you do I'll have to call ya an idiot! also take note a gun safe with bolts on 1 side was busted into in about 1.5 min...oh thats right a pop machine is stronger 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5-qrYcEdKg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2EyFNCAX3s

you're just as good to hide your firearms in the attic or ceiling grid or some kind of hiding space in your house, than putting them in a pop machine


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

kinda foolish videos..who really thinks a $50 vending machine will be the same as one of those safes? I think if one builds a vending machine safe they dont expect to have the same security and fire ratings as a real gun safe.. just my thoughts.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

jlnel said:


> kinda foolish videos..who really thinks a $50 vending machine will be the same as one of those safes? I think if one builds a vending machine safe they dont expect to have the same security and fire ratings as a real gun safe.. just my thoughts.



you're so right, it is kinda foolish for a person to waste their time & money on making a pop machine safe. they'd save themselves a big headache & just hide their firearms within their house & receive the same safety features as within a makeshift pop machine safe.
now if you're taking about making a real gun safe look like a pop machine then you might have something, but again why waste your time ? if you get a real gun safe you can have it in plain sight w/o any worrys.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

tat2 said:


> you're so right, it is kinda foolish for a person to waste their time & money on making a pop machine safe. they'd save themselves a big headache & just hide their firearms within their house & receive the same safety features as within a makeshift pop machine safe.
> now if you're taking about making a real gun safe look like a pop machine then you might have something, but again why waste your time ? if you get a real gun safe you can have it in plain sight w/o any worrys.


not to argue, to each his own, if i had a choice i would go with the safe, but i think the vending machine is a good choice for some with the expectations of only how much security it can offer. placing guns inside rafters/joists may be fine also, i would really like the idea of a full gun safe mounted inside a vintage coke machine in a study or something. not saying that i wouldnt like the real safe or a vending one, just saying dont compare them, your not talking apples to apples, -- what is mor secure, a vending macine gun safe or one of the $100 jobbers from walmart or someplace.. its more of a cool fun thing that someone made i think...


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

tat2 said:


> really
> maybe those people trying to break into them were complete idiots or so high they cant think straight & figure out the simple methods to break into something or the tools needed to do so.
> I know I could break into a pop machine in no time & I wouldn't be one of those ill prepared folks either if I was a criminal, & I'm not a criminal!!
> 
> ...



for your responses i see your someone who just likes to argue and doesn't get the point here 
i know that by the way you talk it prolly would take you longer to break into one just by the smarts you show by talking , but seems you know everything we ll just leave that issue alone ...
but the way i took this thread was a neat way to make an affordable , neat looking place to keep ones guns 
most "gun safes" i ve seen aren't actually safes but just places to keep their guns 
i m more worried about someone breaking into my place let alone gun cabinet , now if they did the pistol i got near the bed or the one i keep close to me all the time :wink:
now with response to that i dont feel the need to have a 1 ton vault in my house that ll cost more than the guns i have (but that's just me)
i d say the soda machine would look nearly as cool as the glass front cabinet i have now and offer just as much protection 
to each his own but when someone has no idea what their talking about its safe to say i d keep my mouth shut :wink:
JMO

(and as a side note ; someone trying to break into a soda machine is obviously an idiot !)


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

i dont think anyone is disputing that a REAL gun vault would be a much more secure place to store firearms, however, for those of us that don't have $3000 to drop on a top quality safe, a converted pop machine is a fun alternative to the $100 sheetmetal "safes." hiding them in plain sight is better than just stacked in the corner, at least to me, and as stated, it's more fun than a stack-on "safe" and less obvious than a glass fronted gun cabinet.

for the record, in the event of a break-in, hopefully (though not likely) my barking dog would be a deterrent, then if she fails (probable), my ADT home alarm should go off, and if that fails to stop them, if i'm home and able, there's the .357 on the night stand, and if that fails, i have my paranoid neighbors on either side with security cameras that cover the alley behind and street in front...

but hopefully none of that ever happens!


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

say you are in the bathroom when a burglar breaks into your house. could you by chance gut one of those condom machines and hang that in your bathroom so it would hold a pistol?:wink:


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

ursonvs said:


> say you are in the bathroom when a burglar breaks into your house. could you by chance gut one of those condom machines and hang that in your bathroom so it would hold a pistol?:wink:


genius !


----------



## YD29999 (Aug 22, 2004)

What do you do if it steals your quarters?


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

1Badboy said:


> for your responses i see your someone who just likes to argue and doesn't get the point here
> i know that by the way you talk it prolly would take you longer to break into one just by the smarts you show by talking , but seems you know everything we ll just leave that issue alone ...
> but the way i took this thread was a neat way to make an affordable , neat looking place to keep ones guns
> most "gun safes" i ve seen aren't actually safes but just places to keep their guns
> ...


Bang on!


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I think this is a great idea. If I had the room to put one, I would do it.
Most thieves around here are looking for tools, jewelry, and guns. I dont know if the thieves around some of you guys are just extremely stupid or what, but why would they waste their time trying to steal quarters from a pop machine that isn't even plugged in, and lets not even talk about the obvious,,,ITS IN A HOUSE! Why would a person buy a pop machine, bring it home, buy the pop, then have to pay for it again? 
Thieves already have an idea of what they are looking for, and they wont waste precious time trying to get into a pop machine for a few $$'s, or for the pop. They want to get in and get back out as fast as they can. 
I guarantee you that I could make one, using the pop machine, that couldn't be broken into in less then 30 minutes, and that's only IF the thief had the right tools for the job. If he did, it wouldnt matter anyway. A quickie saw makes a ton of noise, sparks, and smoke,,,,so he would be caught and my guns would still be safe.

Cant wait to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## YD29999 (Aug 22, 2004)

I think it would be safe enough if there was a sticker on it saying "there is no change left in the machine over night"

But all in all. It's not really a safe. Just a very unique case. Unique enough that the guys on "American Pickers" might be interested in.

Yeah gotta love it when people think outside of the box.epsi:


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

jlnel said:


> but i think the vending machine is a good choice for some with the expectations of only how much security it can offer. placing guns inside rafters/joists may be fine also, i would really like the idea of a full gun safe mounted inside a vintage coke machine in a study or something. not saying that i wouldnt like the real safe or a vending one, just saying dont compare them, your not talking apples to apples, -- what is mor secure, a vending macine gun safe or one of the $100 jobbers from walmart or someplace.. its more of a cool fun thing that someone made i think...


not comparing them, its just when people are talking about buying a pop machine, gutting it, lining it with drywall & thinking they'll have a gun safe that will stop thieves & be fireproof. 
sorry to say but you'll get the same security by hiding the firearms within the house that normal thieves wouldnt think of looking at, & w/o any headache of building a makeshift safe.






1Badboy said:


> for your responses i see your someone who just likes to argue and doesn't get the point here


nope, just making a level head response.



1Badboy said:


> i know that by the way you talk it prolly would take you longer to break into one just by the smarts you show by talking , but seems you know everything we ll just leave that issue alone ...


really!
I guess you are the dumber one here, cuz I wouldnt mess around or waste my time, I'd just grab any one of my cutting tools from my truck & make short work of the tin can pop machine :wink:
& I'm not a criminal, I'm just making my point....if you were smart enough you'd know theres also low level thieves that roll with power equipment.




1Badboy said:


> but the way i took this thread was a neat way to make an affordable , neat looking place to keep ones guns
> most "gun safes" i ve seen aren't actually safes but just places to keep their guns


you have that correct - neat place to store your guns, thats it!
most gun safes are not really safes!  if you buy a real gun safe it IS a gun safe! even the lower end models offer more security than a pop machine!





1Badboy said:


> i m more worried about someone breaking into my place let alone gun cabinet , now if they did the pistol i got near the bed or the one i keep close to me all the time


does no good when you're not home, cuz most burglaries happen when you're not home.




1Badboy said:


> now with response to that i dont feel the need to have a 1 ton vault in my house that ll cost more than the guns i have (but that's just me)


then tell me why you need such a huge pop machine to store your little worthless couple guns ? thats what home owners insurance is for.




1Badboy said:


> i d say the soda machine would look nearly as cool as the glass front cabinet i have now and offer just as much protection


thats not saying much for the advantage of having a pop machine.




1Badboy said:


> to each his own but when someone has no idea what their talking about its safe to say i d keep my mouth shut
> JMO


makes me wonder if you can take your own advice!



a sidenote for those that think you can fool every criminal out there with a pop machine you really need to take a step back & look at the whole picture!
some of these criminals already know you!
do you think you can fool a criminal with having all your camo clothing, animal mounts, ammo or mags placed somewhere in the house, hunting/gun magazines, etc....yet they cant see the guns out in the open...& then think theres no weapons in this house....do you really think they'll say naww thats a real pop machine 

you can get a decent "real" gun safe for around $1000 that'll offer better protection than the pop machine.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

What a great idea! epsi:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

some people get it......some don't. :zip:


----------



## YD29999 (Aug 22, 2004)

You might be on to a nice little business there.
What else could you make?
Here are some ideas:

Pistol packing condom machine (previously suggested):thumbs_up
A blender finger print processor
A sandwich machine ammo selector:shade:
A pocket door gun rack:cool2:

You could be like that guy on the James Bond movies that makes all those hidden/creative weapons.:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## longshot1154 (Sep 24, 2009)

tat2 said:


> not comparing them, its just when people are talking about buying a pop machine, gutting it, lining it with drywall & thinking they'll have a gun safe that will stop thieves & be fireproof.
> sorry to say but you'll get the same security by hiding the firearms within the house that normal thieves wouldnt think of looking at, & w/o any headache of building a makeshift safe.
> 
> 
> ...


If you read the posts, no one said it would be fireproof and common criminals aren't driving around in trucks with cutting tools available to them. Time to lighten up and have a little fun. I think its a great idea, for the uniqueness of it, and if I didn't already have a gun safe I would make one.


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

Honestly the reason I'm on this site to learn things I don't know and the Diy section is my favorite place to see all the great ideas and suggestions.Just in a few months I have already learned a lot of things I never would have done had it not been for these forums.I personally like the pop machine gun safe idea I'll be the first to admit it isn't the same as a true gun safe but most of us are here to do Diy projects if I want a "true" gun safe I'll go buy one. This is just a great project that helps me become a more creative person.So I would like to thank everyone who post their ideas on here your time and effort are appreciated!


P.S. here is my starter machine I will post pics when its finished!


----------



## snakepliskin07 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Nice*



ursonvs said:


> say you are in the bathroom when a burglar breaks into your house. could you by chance gut one of those condom machines and hang that in your bathroom so it would hold a pistol?:wink:


Nice one!!!!! I like the way you think! I will be watching you!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## SCbryan (Feb 20, 2009)

My buddy stripped the can racks out of a coke machine and it made a great deer cooler out of it. It would hold a couple of deer waiting to be processed. He scored it for a $100...not to bad.


----------



## MR Pilsner (Apr 17, 2009)

1st what a cool idea

2nd all you internet ninjas bashing someone else unique and creative idea get a life or push the litytle red x in the corner of the browser and don't come back.

If I didn't already have a cabinet I'd be searching the classifieds myself. Great idea on the OP's part.

Really looking forward to the pics of the build and finished project


----------



## dxtbuck002 (Jan 4, 2010)

i am excited to see some of these things finished that you guys have done!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Where did you guys find your machines at? I've been searching and can't find one of the "newer ones" at all. Making something like this would be awesome. Not having a safe to store my guns, this would give me a great project to have one. Any help would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Where did you guys find your machines at? I've been searching and can't find one of the "newer ones" at all. Making something like this would be awesome. Not having a safe to store my guns, this would give me a great project to have one. Any help would be great. Thanks guys.


Try Craigs List


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

longshot1154 said:


> If you read the posts, no one said it would be fireproof and common criminals aren't driving around in trucks with cutting tools available to them. Time to lighten up and have a little fun. I think its a great idea, for the uniqueness of it, and if I didn't already have a gun safe I would make one.


fireproof - people were talking about adding sheetrock to make it fireproof.

common criminals driving around w/cutting tools - yes they do! not all but theres plenty of them that do!

again lets go back to my previous comment, 
" some of these criminals already know you! "
that means they have watched you or they already know you, heck they could even be your friends or neighbor.
so now tell me who are you trying to fool when they already know you & what/where your valuables are/stored.


dont get me wrong, the pop machine gun safe looks neat but nothing I'd waste my time with.


----------



## xdamagexx (Jan 12, 2010)

i personally think its a cool idea.. i would use it as a vintage showoff gun safe. show all my friends and family. if i want a safe i will get a real one. but it could fool some [email protected] if they broke in im sure they would walk right by it. good enough to keep guns away from the kids and look retro. lol. don't think i got room for one. but then again it would look killer in my carport just for storage!!!! gut it and throw some shelves in. woohoo. 

can't wait to see what ya'll come up with.. i love DIY. :thumbs_up


----------



## mongoosesnipe (Apr 3, 2009)

gun safes are not really safes there are cabinets with overkill doors and they are not as secure as you would hope most of their weight comes from the fire proofing when i was looking into them the best i could find was 8 gauge steel and those were extremely expensive most of the safes on the market are 10-14 gauge steel and while the safe doors are extremely secure the sides of the safe are not the great so you still need to hide the safe its self because home depot will rent you a gas saw for 75 buck and with that you can cut any gun safe on the market in half within minutes your best bet is good hiding places ie false walls


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Safe*

Here is some progress on mine its coming together great still got a ways to go


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice! If I didn't already have one of those worthless, Fort Knox gun safes, I'd have to make one of these.

Browning A-Bolt with a Boss?

10/22?

unknown maybe a Higgins 22?


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

tat2 said:


> dont get me wrong, the pop machine gun safe looks neat but nothing I'd waste my time with.


But coming in here and crapping all over someone elses idea and thread is something you will waste your time on? Sounds to me like you need to chill out, Gecko45 and go back to the mall.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

:wink:Now with the sudden demand of people going out and looking for old soda machines, we are going to see a rise in prices on old soda machines lol but still like the idea


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

PArcheryhunter said:


> That is a good idea using vending machines. Maybe not very fireproof but wonder if a criminal would think about looking in their for a gun.


nope but they might try to break in for the change and discover your weapons cache bet they'd take em and call it a good day in the hood


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

archeryfreak87 said:


> Here is some progress on mine its coming together great still got a ways to go


Looking good so far.

Now all you need is a couple hooks for bows.

Looks like it could accommodate bows too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*????*

how about a up date? any new pics of the progress ?


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Getting close*

So I'm getting close to the end of this project its been pretty challenging but here is where I'm at. comments or questions welcome :slice:


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*??*

what has been the hardest part? it looks great .i love it . i am haveing trouble finding a vender but i will.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Been thinking about this myself some.

If I come across a machine cheap enough I may replace or cover the front panel with finish grade plywood, or maybe clad the whole thing with finish grade plywood and stain and finish, possibly with some "fancy" trim.

Takes away from the "concealment" aspect but I wouldn't feel bad about having it in the bedroom that way.

The hard part would be getting that monster up the stairs........


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

archeryfreak87 said:


> So I'm getting close to the end of this project its been pretty challenging but here is where I'm at. comments or questions welcome :slice:



What kind of carpeting did you use and what glue did you adhere it with? It looks great!


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*us*

lets keep this one alive. i love it


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

mongoosesnipe said:


> gun safes are not really safes there are cabinets with overkill doors and they are not as secure as you would hope most of their weight comes from the fire proofing when i was looking into them the best i could find was 8 gauge steel and those were extremely expensive most of the safes on the market are 10-14 gauge steel and while the safe doors are extremely secure the sides of the safe are not the great so you still need to hide the safe its self because home depot will rent you a gas saw for 75 buck and with that you can cut any gun safe on the market in half within minutes your best bet is good hiding places ie false walls




You Have got to be JOKING !!!!!! 
Someone would rent a gas saw then break into your house , and crank up a saw and cut inside the house ???????

Theives want to be somewhat quiet and anything to slow them down is a plus !

Gun safe in the corner ( Yep has guns or valuables in it )
The Coke machine why break in ? May just be someone collecting a old machine .

The main purpose of a Safe is to keep guns out of the hands of kids and keep them protected .

I could use a torch or Plasma gun and get into any safe ever made .


This a great idea for people who can't shell out tons for a commercial gun safe !


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

NGsportsman said:


> What kind of carpeting did you use and what glue did you adhere it with? It looks great!


Just outdoor carpet from Lowes its pretty soft and easy to flex around the shelving.As for the glue I used a combination of construction adhesive and the spray glue it holds very well.Contact cement would probably work best though


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

steyrsdad said:


> what has been the hardest part? it looks great .i love it . i am haveing trouble finding a vender but i will.


Probably the headliner with the flush mounted lights and door switch that took me the longest:shade:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

btw i love this thread as soon as i move out im getting a pop machine to work on...which likely wont be for a while.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Man, great idea guys! Poor Mike and Frankie from American Pickers are in trouble, your snatching up all the old pop machines now!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

ha ha yeah.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice! The wifey even likes it. :darkbeer:

And that's saying something! :shade:


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone else making progress?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

so is there enough room to leave the beer..I mean pop slots in there and use it for a beer, I mean pop cooler too?


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats pretty slick...eventually I am going to make one for my garage.Sheet rock is the way to go I think.I like the light idea and bow rack also.Add a golden rod for the garage and it would look slick.Maybe even illuminate the front.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Love the idea, going to look at picking one up next weekend but decided I couldn't do the normal coke machine.


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

archeryfreak87 said:


> So I'm getting close to the end of this project its been pretty challenging but here is where I'm at. comments or questions welcome :slice:


Nice job on the Pop Safe.

Are you going to finish the bottom where the compressor was?


----------



## shoei-hunt (Apr 27, 2009)

*Vending Machine Gun Safe (some get it and some don't)*



pbuck said:


> some people get it......some don't. :zip:


Agree completely. If you don't have anything good/constructive to say, simply don't say anything. Remember your mom or grandmother saying "if you don't have anything good to say, then don't say anything".

For me, I would use it more for "look" more than anything, but I have been thinking of getting another safe for my bows...but I have been leaning toward another gun safe but this has definitely give me a "fresh" look at another possiblity. Right now, I have my guns and bows comingled in one safe that is simply too small for everything it has in it...

Thanks for the posts.


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

Zappem said:


> Nice job on the Pop Safe.
> 
> Are you going to finish the bottom where the compressor was?


Yeah Gonna build a couple more shelves and trim it out


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

archeryfreak87 said:


> Yeah Gonna build a couple more shelves and trim it out


Gottcha!


----------



## NewPragueArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Like it and it looks great! I think I may see what I can do now


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

archeryfreak87 said:


> So I'm getting close to the end of this project its been pretty challenging but here is where I'm at. comments or questions welcome :slice:




looks nice but what kind of cost are we speaking of for EVERYTHING used to make it & your time/gas to get the stuff & your time in building it ?


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

tat2 said:


> looks nice but what kind of cost are we speaking of for EVERYTHING used to make it & your time/gas to get the stuff & your time in building it ?


About 200 dollars total the lights and shelving were the most and it took 5 days to get where it is now


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

I like it Archeryfreak87....

You might look at wiring up a de-humidifier of some sort. Having guns closed in without any air circulating could introduce some rusting. Either make a vent and add a few small pc fans, or try a small de-humidifier.


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

bansh-eman said:


> I like it Archeryfreak87....
> 
> You might look at wiring up a de-humidifier of some sort. Having guns closed in without any air circulating could introduce some rusting. Either make a vent and add a few small pc fans, or try a small de-humidifier.


Yeah I ordered a golden rod to put in it it circulates warm air constantly to dry up any humidity and I still have a few nooks and crannys left to seal Its been in my garage the last few weeks with a couple guns in it and so far they have been rust free Once I get the golden rod in it should be pretty good


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

ok so this may sound weird but that bottom area looks like a perfect place for a computer to me... insert the cds in the place where the pop drops down....and have 1 fan going each way from the computer to the gun area that way the warm dry air from the computer will circulate through the gun area keeping them from rusting and the air from the larger cooler gun safe will circulate into the computer to keep it cool.... Im weird


----------



## SnwbrdrRm (May 11, 2010)

now thats a great idea!!! Now where do I get a vending machine???


----------



## SnwbrdrRm (May 11, 2010)

archeryfreak87 said:


> Yeah I ordered a golden rod to put in it it circulates warm air constantly to dry up any humidity and I still have a few nooks and crannys left to seal Its been in my garage the last few weeks with a couple guns in it and so far they have been rust free Once I get the golden rod in it should be pretty good


Archeryfreak,

I see you are in the Air Force or representing, what do you do and where are you stationed?


----------



## SnwbrdrRm (May 11, 2010)

SnwbrdrRm said:


> Archeryfreak,
> 
> I see you are in the Air Force or representing, what do you do and where are you stationed?


I am a Reservist now in New Jersey...


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

SnwbrdrRm said:


> I am a Reservist now in New Jersey...



I'm just supporting my cousin right now I have to take 20 college credits before I can join because I was homeschooled and they won't accept the GED as a diploma.


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

pbuck said:


> Nice! If I didn't already have one of those worthless, Fort Knox gun safes, I'd have to make one of these.
> 
> Browning A-Bolt with a Boss?
> 
> ...


my guess is a marlin model 60 for the third gun


----------



## oldsledfoot (Jan 13, 2010)

Just found this thread,already called my buddy who does maintenence for Pepsi.He thinks we can find 2 old machines(he wants in too). Thanks for the idea and the photos.
To the nay sayers,I thought this was the DIY section.If you like to buy instead of invent,thats fine.But please respect the junk yard genius.lol.
Thanks fellow archers!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe the nay sayer's should have a Coke and smile and shut the heck up!


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

you could make it somewhat fire proof if you wanted.... you could put in the fire proof sound deading, insulation stuff that you use for your home. I can't remember what it is called but its rated for liek 45 minutes... might work if you got the space to shove it in


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

had to look it up... its called thermafiber


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

oldsledfoot said:


> Just found this thread,already called my buddy who does maintenence for Pepsi.He thinks we can find 2 old machines(he wants in too). Thanks for the idea and the photos.
> To the nay sayers,I thought this was the DIY section.If you like to buy instead of invent,thats fine.But please respect the junk yard genius.lol.
> Thanks fellow archers!


have him send me one too


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

I really like this idea...if only my mom liked it.


----------



## P-N-R (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok guys heres another idea for you to consider. Old ATM safes. I just bought one for $50 bucks. Yes it is to short to hold long guns but great for handguns or archery or anything of value. The one i bought is 4 feet tall, 2 wide and 2 deep. Check your local craigslist, there are some listed right now on Lincoln, Nebraska's craigslist.


----------



## tlcarothers (Nov 30, 2009)

Need me one of these


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ya this thread has got me looking for one now too!!!:teeth: But I dont want to make a gun safe more like a bow safe lol......:star:


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

archeryfreak87 said:


> So I'm getting close to the end of this project its been pretty challenging but here is where I'm at. comments or questions welcome :slice:


Awesome job, its lookin great!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
How much does it weigh? Also, can you bolt it to the floor?


----------



## archeryfreak87 (Nov 30, 2009)

ckrich said:


> Awesome job, its lookin great!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> How much does it weigh? Also, can you bolt it to the floor?


probably about 350 pounds and yeah i'm gonna bolt it to the floor


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

These are awsome!


----------



## cadman59501 (Jun 6, 2010)

i think this is a fantastic idea! I'm going to have to ask my buddy at the coke distributor if they have anything lying around they need to get rid of. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

That is what I was about to ask... Is there any finished photos? The last post was May 2010, ArcheryFreak87, did you finish it? Would love to see a Final Finished Shot of your safe!


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice idea. Subscribed.


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 2, 2007)

*power*

j


AppleOnMyHead said:


> Keep the condensor wired, and pluged in. Set the temp to 110f. Fire proff the plug. Now if there is a fire and the safe gets hot the fridgeration turns on keeping your guns cool.....lol
> 
> One of the first things the fire dept does is cut off the power.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Seen it


----------



## unimog (Jan 24, 2012)

I built one of these years ago, I did not use carpet but instead used wood paneling, mine was about the same size as yours but a pepsi machine, I did not do a shelf & it held about 12 rifles. I sold it when I moved as it was to heavy, I took it to a local auction house & got $350 for it after it was said & done. currently I am building a new one out of an old 7-up machine. it is 7' tall will hold 12 rifles has a shelf below where the rifles sit for whatever you like, & where the compressor sat I will store ammo, I will add steel plate to the back of the machine so people cannot access the ammo. I like how you added the lights on the inside. I also used a hole saw to drill holes & made the top shelf where the muzzles stick up vs leaning rifles against the sides. these are fun to build weather you do carpet or wood, & people will pay some $$ for the novelty & you have a great discussion piece in the living room as well as a hidden cabinet.


----------



## zaynkarim (Sep 10, 2019)

good idea


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jul 1, 2018)

Zappem said:


> You could add dry wall to the interior to improve the fire rating plus it won't add a bunch of weight.


That would really make a significant difference for a fraction of the cost.
*____*
Alexandra from NDR Electric


----------



## ronsfsd (3 mo ago)

Love the idea! Super cool.
*mamachay - *mentioned a large electrical box in the utility room. (Good way to hide stuff in plain site.)


----------



## ATOWN25 (3 mo ago)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## kdxsteve (Dec 10, 2014)

If you don't want to put your high dollar guns in one it would be awesome for ammo storage!


----------



## Gmpatrick1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Wonderful Idea!


----------

